# anyone build sub boxes here??



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone here built boxes, if so do you have your own websites?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes and No!

If you want a box I can help you! But I design per subs and space.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone here do car audio?  Sorry not trying to be a smart ass.

Several people do but its simple to do yourself if you have the tools and space. What do you need built?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

excellent woodworking skills


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

was thinking of going with a ultimo 12" sub...


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Do a search for Mr Marv.

Does awesome work and is great to work with.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

search user name g0a

I do them, but I won't have time to deal with it for a couple weeks.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jayjaytuner said:


> anyone here built boxes, if so do you have your own websites?


Here's some = cheap subwoofer boxes - Google Search


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

How about custom stealth boxes... Say for an 06 Spectra5... Passenger side behind the rear fenderwell...? i'll pay you...


----------

